# HELP my fish keeps shaking his head no an his body.



## SmSabat (May 5, 2010)

My labtopheus fullebarni keeps shaking like shaking his head no. I dont know what this means and he is acting very funny to like swimming to the top of the tank hiding behind the filter. I dont think he wants to breed or anything like that. He is in a tank with a S. Pindu and 2 loaches. No one else is doing the same shaking. He keeps shaking his head no and wont eat. He was fine yesterday obviously somthing is wrong I really dont think he would be trying to breed. Someone please respond ASAP so i know what i can do. Please help me out if you can


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Possible internal parasite? It's just my guess, hopefully you get it figure out soon.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Is it more like a shimmy?
I would guess parasite as well.
In your case I would test the water, do a water change and get the water quality high.
Maybe try a broad parsasite med like jungle parasite clear.
Can you isolate the fish in its own tank?


----------



## SmSabat (May 5, 2010)

bought internal parasite care...changed water...he labrotroheus seems to be alright now....my pindu has like white around his gills fungi? help me...this tank is new so its kinda sad


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Is this tank cycled?
What are the water specs?


----------



## SmSabat (May 5, 2010)

nitrite kind of high what is the best way to reduce. and prevent this later on. tank is cycled also


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Water changes are the best way.
If they are higher than 40 ppm I would do a 50% w/c to cut them in half.
With nitrate higher than that, like 100 or something, I would do daily 50% w/c's until under 20 ppm.
You can also gravel vac and clean the mechanical media of your filter.
Try to feed less to until you get everything under control.


----------



## SmSabat (May 5, 2010)

what about pindu gill fungi?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

If you are sure that is what it is then treat with an anti fungal med.
Maracyn makes one and there are other brands that do as well.
The water changes are important though.
Do them and then add the meds, I find this to be the most effective treatment with any illness.

By the way, you should give more info about your tank.
Size, stock list, water change schedule, feeding schedule, water specs( actual numbers) etc.

Many times poor water quality is the reason fish succumb to illness due to compromised immune system.
Water quality is the single most important element in fish keeping and it has to be done regularly.
Especially when dealing with the added stress levels of cichlids and the closed corners of aquariums.


----------



## SmSabat (May 5, 2010)

20 gal...labrotropheus....s.pindu....2 yoyo loaches...less then 20 ppm nitrate..3.0 to 4.0 for nitrite...hard water...0 chlorine.....aklainlinty 120 to 180...ideal.....ph 7.6...7.8 after water change. I usually feed once in the middle of the day. change about 25% weekly.Any thing else u can help me with those numbers i really appreciate it. tell me what you would do i am kinda new to the whole cichlid thing


----------

